# MCJTC training waiver



## ntvs (Jan 23, 2003)

Hello everyone, I have a question about the MCJTC. First some background. I am a full time police officer in Virginia, who is moving back to Massachusetts.
I contacted the MCJTC and recieved a *favorable recomendation for a Permanent Exemption* from the Commonweath's mandated basic police recruit training.

From my understanding, in Massachusetts the main issue is getting certified. If I am correct, this letter states that I do not have to attend a Mass academy. I do however, have to be mass firearms certified and successfully complete the Criminal Law Examination.

Has anyone ever heard of this before? 
While I'm at it, I am considering a summer special police officer employment position. Has anyone had any success with this?

and yes one more... How does this apply to Civil Service ? Yes, I was one of those sorry souls that took the test April 26.

Thank you in advance...


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

:no: I hate to say it, but you picked the wrong time to come back to Mass and be a police officer. My wise words of adivse stay in Virginia. Some of us up here are heading south.


----------



## ntvs (Jan 23, 2003)

Looking at the amount of views versus the amount of replies, it's safe to say nobody knows about this topic.


----------



## sully161 (May 2, 2002)

I have a training waiver too. But, you still need to find a job. Your waiver gives you no in with a civil sevice job. If you are seeking a civil service police job, you must first take the test and then score high enough for the department to select you. Then, you could present the waiver to the department. But, the Chief does not need to accept. He/She has the discretion to still send you to an academy. The waiver will help your liklihood of going on a non-civil service town, which are typically very small agencies. Seeing your in VA, I'll go out on the limb and say you aren't going to have any residency preference, so really your only chance is a college or non-civil service community. And, many departments are laying off. So, they'll be a bunch of MCJTC certified officers available.


----------



## ntvs (Jan 23, 2003)

Sully, thank you it's good to hear that there are others out there with this waiver. You guessed correctly, I do not have residency prefrence. Interesting info about the chief not accepting the waiver.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

sully161 said:


> Then, you could present the waiver to the department. But, the Chief does not need to accept. He/She has the discretion to still send you to an academy.


Sully, just curious - why do you think a chief would deny a waiver? If MCJTC says they are sufficiently trained, the liability factor should go out the window, and the department saves the $5000+ it would cost to send a recruit to the FT academy (not to mention the 22 weeks of pay while they are being trained). :huh:

-Mike


----------



## sully161 (May 2, 2002)

He may not, but it is ulitimately up to him whether to accept or deny the exemption. The actual exemption must be requested by the chief and sent to the training council. He'd be foolish to deny, but the official request for exemption must be made by the chief. If he doesn't want to do it--he doesn't have to. The reason he may deny an exemption is whatever he feels like. My point is this, just because we have waivers by the training council, doesn't mean the Chief will automatically accept it. There's no rules that say he has to.


----------



## JP64 (Jul 25, 2002)

Some cities, Medford & Worcester to name two, will often send you through the academy even if you have an MPOC under your belt. Supposedly Medford does it for seniority, as it is based upon academy graduation date instead of time in service, & Worcester supposedly because their academy is very difficult.

I just went to a class with a few officers who recently took the law or "brown book" test, and they said that it was very simple and straightforward. Firearms is a separate waiver, check the MCJTC website for paperwork.


----------



## ntvs (Jan 23, 2003)

JP64 said:


> I just went to a class with a few officers who recently took the law or "brown book" test, and they said that it was very simple and straightforward. Firearms is a separate waiver, check the MCJTC website for paperwork.


Thank you JP. I found that very interesting. I wonder if one can take the certifications by themselves or if I would have to find a sponsor. I will check out that site before I ask any more questions.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I had a friend that worked for a local department but was a NYC cop before. The department still made him go to the FT MCJTC academy even though he got waivered. My take on this, is liability. The training is different and even a little disparity could trigger litigation. Most departments are CYA. I went for a non-civil service department position and they had over a hundred FT MCJTC academy trained officers applying for the job. It's really difficult to get a job in Mass but now it's more than difficult than ever. Also you have the FT MCJTC academy, the Chief can start you right away vs. going through waiver processes. Also for your waiver to work, a department has to put your paperwork through, you can't do it yourself, so that is something to look at also. My Chief's kid got a job for Fairfax County PD in VA, he said he loves it. You're nto missing anything up here, trust me. 8)


----------



## ntvs (Jan 23, 2003)

The idea of going to another academy does't bother me. I do feel that the economy will recover. I also feel confident that within the next two years I will have a full time job.

JP ..fairfax county has a wonderful program for retirement:

Retirement: An officer is eligible for retirement after 25 years of service at 70 percent of the average compensation for the highest consecutive 36 months of service.

and pay scale:
Police Officer $37,825 - $61,614
Police Officer First Class $39,554 - $64,431
Master Police Officer $41,441 - $67,506
Sergeant Police Officer $43,513 - $70,881
2nd Lieutenant $45,688 - $74,422
lst Lieutenant $53,270 - $86,773
for more info:
http://www.co.fairfax.va.us/ps/police/police4a.htm

Fairfax only takes the cream of the cream of the crop. Which makes sense that a chief's son has a job there.

ok enough of stroking the fairfax county police... I'm choosing to move back to mass for personal reasons. I've been living down here for too many years and I ACTUALLY MISS IT UP THERE!


----------



## sully161 (May 2, 2002)

What department do you work for?


----------



## ntvs (Jan 23, 2003)

Sully, is there a way to remain anonymous without being rude?


----------



## sully161 (May 2, 2002)

10-4


----------

